# Southen NH GSD needing rescue



## spinmup (Nov 6, 2013)

Anyone want a German Shepherd Dog in the Southern NH area? Got a call today about a 6 YOA female, short hair, that needs to be placed ASAP...I don't know this dog, but was told she is a nice dog who likes to hike...problem is that she has an 87 YOA owner and she is too much for her...the pup went through a screen door and bit the mail man...apparently she got really protective of her mom for some reason without cause, so she will need someone experienced with the breed or strong dogs...

PM me and I shall forward the contact info...


----------

